# Gymstick Pro Exercise Band



## Boyhazard (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi!

Did someone test the Gymstick Pro Exercise Bands for a slingshot?

http://www.gymstick.com/product/accessories/pro-exercise-band.html


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't have any experience with this one . I would be suspicious of its efficiency based on the manufacture description . Altering the protein structure to make it more latex free could effect its ability to retract like an unaltered pure latex product . The rule of thumb for slingshots is to go with pure latex for best snap and retraction leading to speed and power .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: TF would definitely know


----------



## Boyhazard (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. I have ordered Thera-band gold.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Boyhazard said:


> Thanks for the answer. I have ordered Thera-band gold.


Theraband is the best bet. I wouldn't trust these unknown exercise band manufacturers, and as Theraband is the most popular among slingshooters, you know it's a safe choice. Also, if you can't get any latex sheets, theraband is the choice as well. Do you have the tools to cut your bands? A cutting mat and a roller blade is advised to make clean cuts.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Boyhazard said:


> Thanks for the answer. I have ordered Thera-band gold.


Thera-band gold is great for slingshots .


----------



## Boyhazard (Mar 30, 2015)

Waiting for a cutting mat and a roller cutter.


----------

